# Detailing World Dicsount.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

1st Post on the new section!

There will be a 10% discount on products on the C&S website.

To obtain the discount you need to put the word "detailingworld" without the speech marks in the discount section.

Cheers, this discount should be live in about 15 mins 11.15pm

Johnny

WWW.CLEANANDSHINY.CO.UK


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats great. 

I'm sure there will be lots of orders coming through as a result of this site.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

That's fantastic John. I'm going to be ordering my first round of Pakshack cloths from you this afternoon and one or two must have products!  Thanks


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Great news. Nice one.


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Had a £80 order the other day could have done with the code! 

Very good service by the way, for those who havent used them yet.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow! we not only get a great,(friendly) detailing forum, we also get a discount aswell!! Hats off to you guys


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent news......(goes to find wallet)


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very good


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

glad people are pleased, now tell your mates and get them joined up  

ps jonny i can get my wheel brightner now we get discount


----------



## dj350z (Nov 3, 2005)

Just placed my first order.

Thanks John & Detailing World.


----------



## Smudga (Nov 3, 2005)

Made my first order yesterday and its turned up already......  excellent service guys thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No Probs  now post some pictures


----------



## Smudga (Nov 3, 2005)

Aha! will do when Its done. Todays task was to get the wheels sorted (new tyres yesterday). Wheels off clean arches Megs wheel cleaner folowed Claybar wheels then by AG SRP x2 then EX-P x1 then NXT wax on the wheels & Megs tyre gel ..... oooo nice Pics tomorrow


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Just had my frist order come too, was very quick. 

Shame I have to wait for my LC pad tho but you can't have everything!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dont think you will have to wait for long though.....

May EVEN turn up in the post.....


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Made my first order today hope all is well.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Reckon you may get yours tomorrow too 

Clean and Shiny are Legends!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wholy *h*t it came this morning how quick is that, thats amazing. 

Well done that man!! 

(Still waiting on stuff I ordered from meguiars - no suprise there!)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers matey 

Just out of interest, What did you get from Megiuars that C&S did not do?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Body Solvent, Hyper wash a couple of other things too. 

I didnt see it on your website so didn't think you sold it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mail me next time buddy, got a hyper wash or 2 in on Thursday.....last week! 

Next time


----------



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

To speak of the service...wow, just too good for the likes of me!

Ordered early afternoon yesterday, found out last night my son wanted a valet, not a valet kit, for Xmas, Doh.  

Emailed C&S, johnny replied by return, sorry he said already shipped, you can return it if you want to, though have to pay postage (I've no probs there). Decided to keep the stuff anyway, will use it eventually.

And then it arrived at 9.15 this morning!

I make it less than 20 hours from order to receipt.

Good on you , chaps.  

Roger


----------



## Ritey (Dec 24, 2005)

Got my stuff too the other day, Cheers C&S


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

I also ordered a couple of bits and pieces on Wednesday evening IIRC. Didn't expect to see anything until way after Christmas. Was very impressed to receive them yesterday! Will deffo use C&S again.


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Had next day delivery for my order. Many Thanks C&S!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

John
I can't get the discount code to work. Keeps saying it is invalid or not available?
Brian


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

See the other post  They should work later today as I believe they expired 31/12/05


----------

